# Geodesic dome loft???



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

I wonder if one of these would make a good small loft?

Seems pretty simple for those who aren't skilled at carpentry and can be modified pretty easily for different uses. Just add some windows and/or aviaries, etc. Says the maximum strut length would be 9 feet which would make a building 14' diameter. But it could be any size you wanted.

Plus it's kinda interesting to look at. . . 

http://www.strombergschickens.com/starplate_building_system


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

It looks AWSOME!! i like it very much there are multiple ways and ideas to make a good looking loft.


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

That is really cool looking. Seems quick and easy as well.


----------



## Aviephile (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi,
I built a building with those many years ago. I used 8ft. 2X4s and it went together very easily, working by myself. I made the mistake, though, of using wafer board for the walls and it didn't last long. The roof is still good though (supported now by 4X4s) and I've been thinking of converting it to an aviary, once I carry off all the junk stored in there.;-}
I also have another set of plates (they were much cheaper back then) and have been thinking of a smaller structure using pvc pipe. I'd probably get that done a lot sooner...
Best of luck! Bill


----------



## JT (Mar 25, 2009)

Very cool...but I hate the steelers


----------

